# Too fat to kayak so microskiff it is, Houston Southeast



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2019)

Hello, new here, I've been lurking around reading and the microskiff bug bit me. So I found a project skiff and took her to fiberglass shop and getting ready to get her rigged up and put some power on her and see how she does. Looking to learn as much as I can and enjoy the Texas coast. I'm originally from Corpus Christ but make my home in Houston, work in Beaumont so anything between Sabine Pass and Christmas Bay I will explore.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Awesome. Post up some pics and welcome.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2019)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Awesome. Post up some pics and welcome.


 Yes I will post some pics of my crazy microskiff idea. Dont be too hard on me lol.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ol’ Livingston! They made them in aluminum as well at some point. The fish don’t care what you use to get amongst them. I know dudes with boats that run 80mph and cost more than my house that can’t catch anything but a buzz.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Yep,the fish don't care. Welcome!!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome. Congrats on your new ride. The restoration looks good. 

Have fun and post up some results of your exploits.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Where’s the drain plugs homie?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Where’s the drain plugs homie?


Can’t forget them if there isn’t any


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Where’s the drain plugs homie?


Lol...I just didnt upload that pic. But by all means if you see me making a mistake point it out. I'd rather catch it now then in the water.


----------

